# TBC bushing solution



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2015)

Lots of folks are often looking for TBC bushings for all the different kits.
Well, I've not seen this idea before, so although it may have been shown it's new to me.
I've got a good number of older, quality mandrel style bushings for Jr. Gents, Barons, Statesman, Cigars, etc.
I don't have all those in TBC.
So, what do you see in the photo below?

View in Gallery

That's a pair of 60-degree centers with a set of Slimline TBC bushings inside the Jr. Gent bushings.
It works a charm. The slimline TBC bushings fit inside the old style bushings like a hand in glove.
I hope this solves a bushing problem for some of you. :biggrin:


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 6, 2015)

GaryMGg said:


> That's a pair of 60-degree centers with a set of Slimline TBC bushings inside the Jr. Gent bushings.
> It works a charm. The slimline TBC bushings fit inside the old style bushings like a hand in glove.



Once I finally worked out what prevents the slimline bushings from disappearing inside the Jr Gent bushings, I see how clever this is :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 6, 2015)

Clever! I hadn't thought of this. 
I will try on some of the kits for which I don't already have the TBC bushings.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 6, 2015)

That is creative thinking. Going to try it.


----------



## Curly (Nov 6, 2015)

Why don't you just put the centres directly into the kit bushings? That's all we did.


----------



## southernclay (Nov 6, 2015)

I like that! Very cool thanks for sharing.

I bet it would even work for the combo bushings PSI has.....
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMAJBU.html


----------



## jcm71 (Nov 6, 2015)

I just tried it on a Nouveau Sceptre and was not at all pleased with the results.  Definite out of round on both barrels.  I corrected the OOR by turning directly between centers.  Blank ends were square.  Hopefully others will have better success than I did.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 6, 2015)

The idea behind tbc is to get away from the less precisely made bushings that are commonly available. Special tbc bushings, while great, aren't necessary to try tbc. Like Curly said, just use your regular bushings between 60 degree centers.


----------



## Lenny (Nov 6, 2015)

BURLMAN said:


> I just tried it on a Nouveau Sceptre and was not at all pleased with the results.  Definite out of round on both barrels.  I corrected the OOR by turning directly between centers.  Blank ends were square.  Hopefully others will have better success than I did.



Yes, if your bushings are out of round, tbc with those bushings won't help much. For pens I don't have special bushings for I use the regular bushings just to get close, then finish without bushings between centers. Always check with digital calipers regardless of how you turn.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2015)

Curly said:


> Why don't you just put the centres directly into the kit bushings? That's all we did.



Because the bushings, lacking a 60-degree cone, can score the centers.
This way, there's no marring of the tool steel.


----------



## KenV (Nov 6, 2015)

BURLMAN said:


> I just tried it on a Nouveau Sceptre and was not at all pleased with the results.  Definite out of round on both barrels.  I corrected the OOR by turning directly between centers.  Blank ends were square.  Hopefully others will have better success than I did.




With the process proposed by Gary, the outboard ends of the bushings need to be clean and square also.   That is not especially important with a nut nor a mandrel saver, but could introduce less than precise fit between the bushing-chain with some CA slopped on the end from prior use.   Some of my bushings appear to have better finish/fit than others.

Another tool --  but not a matter of magic.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2015)

That's right Ken; it's only as good as the worst component.
In my case, it worked out very well.
I can see where it may or may not be great.
It made my life easier.


----------

